

Ask YC: Am I right in thinking that the introduction of particular online markets... - lamaw

...starting with a new kind of market for the ad spaces on blogs, will provide people with new and improved ways to develop, showcase and profit from expertise?<p>The details of my thinking are here:<p>http://www.loveatmadisonandwall.com/step-1/<p>(The site is "optimized" to appeal to single women, if you are wondering about the URL.)<p>Thanks kindly for any feedback.<p>Best,
======
xirium
Spam?

